# Columnaris, again?



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey all, 

I wrote before that I lost a betta and many neons from a columnaris infection that was brought in from the lfs (stocking new tank). Well, I've had my new fish for about 9 days and it seems to me that my female guppy seems to have that ominous white line around the lips. I've quarantined her and I'm treating with Melafix. 

My question is: do I treat the tank? All of my other fish seem to be very healthy. If I do treat the tank, do I just do Melafix for 7 days or is there something else I need to do for columnaris? 

Thank you!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The dreaded whitelip can spread like wildfire, as I'm sure you've noticed. If the other fish seem okay, then it's a toss-up. Using "real" medicine would be more effetive at removing the columnaris from the tank, but the Melafix can knock it down quite a bit without the problems associated with antibiotic use.

My advice is to use the melafix, and pimafix as well, and hope for the best. If any other fish show signs of infection, though, it's time to break out the Maracyn.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Just curious, is Maracyn something the lfs should carry? I got my Melafix at Walmart. I haven't heard of Pimafix...

BTW, I think I caught her very early. I can only see a small amount of white under the flourescent lights of the tank. Outside the tank I can't see it at all. If she survives, will a 7 day quarantine be enough to let her back in?


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Update: female guppy is still alive and looking very well. (Whew!) Everyone else seems to be doing well too. I'm still treating with just Melafix. So to repeat my question: is a seven day quarantine enough do you think?


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmm. I don't know whether I'd take the risk of putting her back in until all the white is gone. I have dealt with this horrible disease...twice because my fish got reinfected by one of mine that I thought was okay. I found melafix works well to reduce chances of other fish getting the disease, but it doesn't work as well to get rid of the disease. What truly worked for me were E.M tablets, which I got at my local LFS. They are white tablets and not capsules. petsmart and petco usually carry them, or a pet supplies plus if you have one. columnaris is very contagious and can be hard to get rid of if advanced so if I were you I would be very careful.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice! I really didn't notice any white after the first day of treatment, but then I do think I caught her very early. I kept her out for about 5 days, but as she still looked very healthy I went ahead and added her to the tank and she is fine; no white or weird behavior. I feel pretty lucky with this one. I'm going to try to pick up some tablets next time I'm at the LFS.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I quarantine all new fish for 2 weeks before introducing them into a tank. Unless I get the from a source I know personally and visit often enough to see the matainence of their tanks. Even then, they sit in a 10 gallon for at least a weekend.


----------

